# new vivs with LED lighting



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

heres my new viv wall, I finnished the viv using LED lighting, white for daytime red for night viewing... very easy to fit and very low electric useage,


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

cool, have ya got any pics of how they are attatched and stuff!! also night time pics 
its a lot to ask but its sounds cool!!
thanks : victory:


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Always wondered if that would work, have you got any pic's with them on?

I would attach a bunch not just one if your lighting a viv,

I was thinking of doing it for inverts


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks cool - got any night time pictures of the LEDS in usde as mentioned? Because im considering adding LEDs to my leo viv, cheers:no1:


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

ANT said:


> cool, have ya got any pics of how they are attatched and stuff!! also night time pics
> its a lot to ask but its sounds cool!!
> thanks : victory:


no problem....

heres how I fixed them, they are self adhesive, they come on a roll, you can cut them every 10mm which is 3 LEDs I used four lots of red and three lots of white in the 3 foot vivs each 10mm peice cost £1.19



















here the red lights on, the photo does not really do justice to the effect,


----------



## fossie67 (Jan 10, 2007)

can you post a link to where you can buy them plz


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Cool lighting pics:no1:


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

fossie67 said:


> can you post a link to where you can buy them plz


I got them from maplins, the transformers came from there are well, I used telephone wire for the conections


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

fossie67 said:


> can you post a link to where you can buy them plz


maplins.co.uk

the part number just so you can look on the web (for blue which is the only colour on the web site, but they do stock the red & white) is N91CX

the price is £1.29 for 5mm not 10mm as prevously stated

in a two foot viv I used two 5mm strips each of red & white


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

goes of to look at maplins!!
thanks again!!


----------



## fossie67 (Jan 10, 2007)

tried looking but cant find them can you point me in right direction or paste a link plz


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

That is awesome, something I haven't really considered before. Well done!


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

fossie67 said:


> tried looking but cant find them can you point me in right direction or paste a link plz


Maplin > DC 12 V Blue LED Strip

or shearch for LED strip in the maplin shearch box

NOTE: maplin only have the blue strip on thge web site the stores do stock the white & red:bash:


----------



## fossie67 (Jan 10, 2007)

ok thanks had found the blue but couldnt see red thats why


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

fossie67 said:


> ok thanks had found the blue but couldnt see red thats why


 
ok just found the reciept, part numbers are

warm white
N87CZ 5cm led strip wm wht YDEC @ £1.39 each

red
N84CZ 5cm led strip red YDEA @ £1.29 each


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

Thay look quality

Chris


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

pmamhayes said:


> ok just found the reciept, part numbers are
> 
> warm white
> N87CZ 5cm led strip wm wht YDEC @ £1.39 each
> ...


the web site says this has been discontinued.


----------



## Hammy (Feb 2, 2008)

those led's look brilliant, have you still got uv tubes aswell?


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

Hammy said:


> those led's look brilliant, have you still got uv tubes aswell?


no I only keep leopard geckos so no need for UV


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

pankthesnake said:


> the web site says this has been discontinued.


thats correct but they still have stocks in store and will get them from other stores if none in local stock,


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

thats a gr8 idea give me an idea lol


----------



## marvindj (Feb 13, 2008)

Excuse my beginners interest but i take it you still need heating in there too. Underfloor?? The LED's would be a big saving in electricity. I'm intrigued as i'm just about to set up my 1st viv. Possibly Leopard Gecko


----------



## marvindj (Feb 13, 2008)

*LED Info*

Heres the info off Maplins Page. Power supply mentioned in the spiel is £24.99. Note you can only buy a 5metre legnth on line and would have to find a store for shorter lengths.

Hugely versatile - can be used around the home, for bright signage, in-car use or electronics projects 
• Sold per 5cm length so you can buy the correct amount 
• Can be cut at 5cm intervals whilst the LEDs continue working 
• Maximum length in 1 piece: 5 metres 
• Highly visible and flexible 
• Self adhesive peel and stick reverse

The light-strip can be cut at intervals of 5cm across the marked vertical line. Each 5cm length has three stunning bright LEDs and a diode mounted on to it. When ordered as a full reel of 5 metres (100 x 5cm units), the light strip will be provided with cable terminations already attached as supplied - this is particularly useful for industrial applications where a fast installation is required. For shorter lengths, the user will be required to solder suitable wire (recommended Order Code: XR40T - black wire and Order Code: XR44X - red wire) to the strip and connect the other end of the wire to a suitable DC 12 V power supply. The current requirements for various LED strip lengths are shown in the table below. Maplin recommends the use of Order Code: L10BR as a suitable power supply, since it provides suitable connecting terminals and leads for the stripped back cable once it has been soldered. The maximum length of any single piece is 5 metres. 

Please note: For mail-order and internet sales, the LED light-strip can only be supplied in full reels of 5 metre lengths. For smaller lengths, please check your local Maplin store for availability.


----------



## MrKing (Mar 15, 2007)

marvindj said:


> Heres the info off Maplins Page. Power supply mentioned in the spiel is £24.99. Note you can only buy a 5metre legnth on line and would have to find a store for shorter lengths.
> 
> Hugely versatile - can be used around the home, for bright signage, in-car use or electronics projects
> • Sold per 5cm length so you can buy the correct amount
> ...


Thanks for the info , great idea
:notworthy:


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats a really nice idea for daytime critters that don't need UV. Loving the night red effect too.

May set up some reds for my beardy viv I'm setting up. Going to be using a ceramic heater so I' have to be careful with the placements, but a bit of play before I get a beardy wouldn't be a prob.

And, although I'm quite handy, quick outline of wiring? Is it simple LEDs - wires - transformer plugged into mains? Put any switches in or owt? How'd you change from day-night? Change the transformer onto the other LEDs or some kind of switch for that also?


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

to condense replys ..there is no heat given of from LED lighting, but even if it did underfloor heating is required for loes, 

re the tranformers, I used two one for each colour each controled by its own timer, the one I used were just over a £10er and rated at 1.2amps this is enough power to run upto two meters of LEDs I used less than that in six vivs and a 7 foot run of selves which house my hatchling boxs. If you look at my origanal post pic you can see the timers on the bottom shelf

the wireing is very simple each section has +- tabs on each end so they can be daisy chained, then strieght to the transforer which is switched by a timer, the only thing to watch out for is polarity must be mantianed, they are self adasive

All in all it probibly cost no more that an red lamp/white tube setup, you would still have to have two timers for that,


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

what are u using to power them?


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

jakk said:


> what are u using to power them?


TWO MULITI VOLT TRANSFORMERS AS PREVIOUS POST,set to 12 volts you could go down to 9volts if you did'nt want so much brightness


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

where did u get them


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

maplins


----------



## reptile1 (Jan 25, 2008)

how did you attach the phone wire to led strips solder ?????


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

reptile1 said:


> how did you attach the phone wire to led strips solder ?????


yes there are terminals at both ends of the 5mm strips so you can cut to suit your rquirements and space the leds out as you want them, its very easy, just make sure you keep the polarity correct or it stops them working


----------



## reptile1 (Jan 25, 2008)

thanx for the share brill idea A ++++++


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been looking at a led kit at B&Q set of 10 lights each light has 3 led's in all sealed & i.p rated includes everything just drill a 22mm hole and push them through and plug in to junction box nice and easy and safe.£50


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

how bright are the white ones in the daytime? if they are on in the first pic they dont seem to light up the vivarium much at all. Any clearer pics of 1 tank with the whites on?

Cheers


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

stuart89 said:


> how bright are the white ones in the daytime? if they are on in the first pic they dont seem to light up the vivarium much at all. Any clearer pics of 1 tank with the whites on?
> 
> Cheers


its a lot brighter than it looks, if its not bright enought you can allways add more led units (at 1.29 each its hardly a bank breaker) there were two white leds to choose from a bright white or a sort of yellowy white which I went for its brigh enought to cause shadows from the hides.


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

this is awesome!


just got a leo and this is definately what i'm going to do.

could you use a cheap universal mains adapter (some places have thes for about £5)?

obviously polarity has to be right, but you must be able to do this sort of thing for one viv, for under £15...


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

This thread is about a year and a half old mate - don`t think the OP would even remember doing it, never mind posting about it!!!


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

shiprat said:


> this is awesome!
> 
> 
> just got a leo and this is definately what i'm going to do.
> ...


I am the O/P, yes you can do that, the leds will work form 9v dc to 12v dc, so any old tranformers knocking around will do as long as you dont underate it for the power needed, mine are 1.2 amps each and run about 25 led strips.


----------

